# EN: How do you fancy / Would you fancy



## sclubusher

Good afternoon all

J'entends très souvent en ce moment à la radio la phrase 
"how do you fancy...?"

Comme contexte :

 How do you fancy seeing XXX  perform live .

Je sais que Fancy est un synonyme de _Feel like_ qui veut dire _avoir envie_, donc mon premier réflexe aurait été de traduire par

 "Est-ce que vous avez envie de voir XXX se produire en direct à NY"

C'est peut-être juste ?

Mais j'ai essayé de rechercher le sens de "How do you fancy"
Et j'ai vu un site ou il parlait de "How do you like", qui peut soit exprimer ses opinions ou des instructions qui veut aussi dire ‘what do you think of’ ou bien que l'on pourrait traduire par "do you like" lorsque qu'on veut exprimer son opinions.

Je prends l'exemple de la vidéo que j'ai vu :
_How do you like living in USA/What do you think of living in USA ?
_= *Qu'est-ce que tu penses de vivre aux USA *
(Je ne sais pas si ça veut dire quelque chose)
_Do you like living in USA ?
_= *Est-ce que tu aimes vivre aux USA

*Donc
_How do you fancy living in USA ?
_=
_Do you fancy living in USA ?
_==> *Est-ce que tu as envie de vivre aux USA ?
*
Merci à tous pour votre aide.
Have a lovely evening !

------------------------------------------------------------

D'une autre part, sur le dictionnaire de Wordreference j'ai vu une expression :

_Would you fancy a round of golf this afternoon? 
_*Ça te plairait (or: Ça te dirait)= une partie de golf cet après-midi ?* 

Donc,on peut dire que c'est l'équivalent de est-ce que vous avez envie,Aimeriez-vous, non ?

Donc ou peut déduire que :

_How would you like to _
_Would you like to_

_How would you fancy _
_Would you fancy _

C'est bien cela ?

Et j'aimerais savoir quelle est la différence lorsque l'on met le "How" et pas le "How", qu'est-ce que cela siginfie ? 

eg : 
_How would you like to go in NY ==>_
*Yes I would love to*

_Would you fancy  going in NY ==>_
*No, I have been pretty busy lately*

Je ne vois pas trop....

Merci pour vos réponses et votre aide....

Have nice saturday afternoon


----------



## ride7359

Whew!

"Tofancy" peut indiquer ce qu'on pense de la situation actuelle *ou* de ce qui peut se passer au futur.

Je prends l'exemple de la vidéo que j'ai vu :
_How do you like living in USA/What do you think of living in USA ?
_= *Qu'est-ce que tu penses de vivre aux USA *
(Je ne sais pas si ça veut dire quelque chose)
_Do you like living in USA ?
_= *Est-ce que tu aimes vivre aux USA*

_Do you fancy living in USA ?
_==> *Est-ce que tu as envie de vivre aux USA ?  *
Ça marche si on ne vit pas actuellement aux USA, mais si on voudrait y vivre.  

_Would you fancy a round of golf this afternoon? 
_*Ça te plairait (or: Ça te dirait)= une partie de golf ...*

Avec "how" c'est une suggestion: Si on faisait une partie de golf?
Sans "how" c'est plutôt  une invitation:  Aimeriez-vous...?

"Fancy" ne s'emploie pas aux USA - c'est un terme brittanique.


----------



## geostan

Si vous permettez ride7359:

_*britannique*_.


----------



## ride7359

Merci, geostan!  Je l'écris mal depuis toujours!  J'espère ne pas continuer à répéter cette faute!


----------



## sclubusher

Merci à vous !

Donc avec le "How" c'est en fait comme si on disait How about....

Comme :

_How about going to the cinema tonight ?_
_*==>Et si on allait au cinéma ce soir*_

Donc, ce que disent les animateurs à la radio veulent dire ceci :

_How do you fancy seeing Rihanna perform live in NY._
_*==> Et si vous alliez voir Rihanna se produire en direct à NY*_

C'est juste ?

et si on dirait :

Would you fancy seeing Rihanna perform live in NY
==> *Ça te plairait/ Ça te dirait/Amerais-tu aller voir Rihanna se produire en direct à NY ?*

C'est Juste également ?

Excusez moi de ma curiosité, pourquoi "Fancy n'existe pas aux USA, qu'est-ce qu'on utilise làbas , " feel like" ?

Many thanks...

Have a brilliant day all !


----------



## geostan

sclubusher said:


> Excusez moi de ma curiosité, pourquoi "Fancy n'existe pas aux USA, qu'est-ce qu'on utilise làbas , " feel like" ?



Le verbe existe, mais il n'est pas fréquemment, si jamais, employé dans ce contexte. _Feel like_ ou simplement _like_ seraient les équivalents qui me viennent spontanément à l'esprit, mais il faudrait des exemples concrets pour bien choisir le terme approprié.

Do you fancy a cup of tea?  =   Would you like a cup of tea?

A vrai dire, c'est uniquement pour avoir vu tant de films britanniques que je connais le verbe _fancy_. Le nom s'emploie parfois, mais c'est comme adjectif que le mot s'emploie communément.

Il y a une expression qui vient de me passer par la tête:  Fancy that!  =  Imagine that!  Cette expression s'emploie de ce côté de l'Atlantique!


----------



## sclubusher

Merci beaucoup 

Et pour confirmer ce qui est ci-dessous, c'est la bonne traduction :

_How about going to the cinema tonight ?
*==>Et si on allait au cinéma ce soir*_

Donc, ce que disent les animateurs à la radio veulent dire ceci :

_How do you fancy seeing Rihanna perform live in NY._
_*==> Et si vous alliez voir Rihanna se produire en direct à NY*_



et si on dirait :

Would you fancy ou Would you like ou Do you fancy seeing Rihanna perform live in NY
==> *Ça te plairait soit Ça te dirait soit Amerais-tu aller voir Rihanna se produire en direct à NY ?*

Is that right ?

Many thanks

Regards.


----------



## geostan

It sounds fine to me.

Cheers!


----------



## sclubusher

Thank you very much Geostan


----------



## sclubusher

Hello guys !

Je riviens sur ce poste, pour éviter d'en créer un autre, 

J'ai trouvé deux phrase qui correspondent au thread que voici :


1-How do you fancy a glass of 8000 years old wine 
(phrase trouvé sur google)

[…]

J'aimerais savoir si ça ce traduit bien comme ceci :

1- ça te dit un verre de vin de 8000 ans

[…]

Faites moi savoir si toutes les propositions sont Okay...

Merci à tous.

Have a wicked day !

And Happy New Year


----------



## geostan

sclubusher said:


> 1-How do you fancy a glass of 8000 years old wine (phrase trouvé sur google)
> […]
> J'aimerais savoir si ça ce traduit bien comme ceci :
> 
> 1- ça te dit un verre de vin de 8000 ans
> […]
> 
> Faites moi savoir si toutes les propositions sont Okay...


[…] Elles me semblent tout à fait correctes.


----------



## aerach

> 1- Ça te dit un verre de vin de 8000 ans ? […]


For #1, I'd rather have:
Qu'est-ce que tu dirais d'un verre de vin de 8000 ans d'âge ?


----------



## sclubusher

Thank you so much 


have a good one !


----------



## edwinrsoar

How do you fancy a glass of 8000-year-old wine?
To be pendantic!
Sorry

furlans fevelait furlan


----------

